# weight of 94 mercury 40hp tiller.



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm looking at 1994 40hp mercury tiller long shaft pull start and gas assit. Look brand freakin new motor. I'm may pick this up tomorrow for my gheenoe LT15. Pls let me know the weight of the motor. It has 2 carbs and 4 cylinder motor. Thanks.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Jeeez Blake I thought you Bought the 3 Banger !!! Yammi


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

yeah man what happened to the yamaha ??  :-?


----------



## gheenoe (Dec 27, 2009)

I think there around 177# the 50hp is the same motor. It has a similiar bore and stroke to a 25hp.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

The guy with yami 30hp never called me back so I dropped it. Its weight around 145 lbs. I looked at 1994 40hp mercury tiller in excellent condition and very close where I stayed. The electric start and power tilt and trim weights around 177 lbs so this motor doesn't have a electric start and power tilt and trim. So I'm hoping it weights around 150 lbs or less.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

i have the serial number OD101998 off of 1994 40hp mercury 2 stroke 4 cylinders tiller long shaft and i want to find the carb rebuilt kit for the motor. i cant find it from the serial number. any one can confirm? thanks


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.maxrules.com/fixmercurycarbkits2.html

or you can search by serial number, btw that's not an O up front, it's a zero.

http://www.mercurypartsexpress.com/us/parts-search.html


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

thanks Brett.

my powerhead ...









[smiley=carcrash.gif] [smiley=carcrash.gif] [smiley=carcrash.gif] [smiley=carcrash.gif] [smiley=carcrash.gif] [smiley=carcrash.gif] [smiley=carcrash.gif] [smiley=carcrash.gif]


----------

